# New Fake Reality Summer Thriller



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2013)

Called  'Siberia' ... did anyone else see this new program on TV?  First episode was last night (Friday).   I really just stumbled on it, but couldn't go away once there.  Don't know where these programs are headed, but boy! what a head scratcher!  (I just know I'll be back next week.):banghead:  

Write-up on it: 

http://www.salon.com/2013/07/02/on_...eria_the_biggest_villain_might_be_the_camera/


----------



## Pricklypear (Jul 6, 2013)

I saw the introduction and I changed channels.  I really did think it was just another reality show.  I wasn't interested.

I did check out the Salon article.  Wonder if I can find the first episode on the NBC website?   I'll admit I'm curious.

Wonder how many others passed it by thinking it was gonna be another Survivor?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 6, 2013)

So it's a fiction show portraying a non-fiction show that is itself, in fact, largely fictional?

They're reaching a bit, aren't they? When it gets to the point where television makes money off a series that shows the idiocy of itself, you have to wonder ...


----------



## MercyL (Jul 6, 2013)

I hadn't even heard about this show, but then I don't watch the broadcast networks, ABC, CBS, and ABC, unless I want local news.

I refuse to watch reality television shows regardless of who makes them and what station the show is on. I think reality tv is another creative way to  put people out of work. By watching contests, reality television shows, and situation comedies the public avoids facing some real disasters developing before our eyes.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 7, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Called  'Siberia' ... did anyone else see this new program on TV?  First episode was last night (Friday).   I really just stumbled on it, but couldn't go away once there.  Don't know where these programs are headed, but boy! what a head scratcher!  (I just know I'll be back next week.):banghead:
> 
> Write-up on it:
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2013/07/02/on_...eria_the_biggest_villain_might_be_the_camera/



I watched it last night. Very interesting. I would have never watched it except for your post about it.Thanks, I think.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I watched it last night. Very interesting. I would have never watched it except for your post about it.Thanks, I think.



Sorry, didn't mean to corrupt anyone else.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 10, 2013)

We have watched it right up until episode 11 and then I haven't seen another one broadcast. It was pretty cornball, and yet we watched anyway. Looks like they need one more episode to tie it all together and finish it. 

When we saw the first episode we didn't know anything about it, so for a few minutes we thought it was for real..finally we are both going, no this is a put on. It has all the tired and true character's you might find on Survivor. And then throw is a bunch of mysterious shit and a few deaths and man that's entertainment.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 10, 2013)

> It has all the tired and true character's you might find on Survivor.  And then throw is a bunch of mysterious shit and a few deaths and man  that's entertainment.



Ooooh yeah! We wish. 



P.S. Yes, I'd give it a look.  Lord knows if it'll ever make it down here though, a lot of shows never do, or run on cable only.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2013)

Totally forgot about this program! ..  hwell:


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 11, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Ooooh yeah! We wish.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Yes, I'd give it a look. Lord knows if it'll ever make it down here though, a lot of shows never do, or run on cable only.


It was one of the Spring/Summer season series and doubt it will ever be back.

It is getting pretty damn confusing trying to keep with TV shows anymore, there are 2 Seasons now and so it is a long wait if it is a good series.

Like *Bates Motel*, that is brilliant, but won't be back until next year.

But *Grimm* starts back up tonight I think and *The Walking Dead *is back on Sunday. Woo-frickity-hoo!


----------



## That Guy (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 11, 2013)

Those who still can certainly should TG, but when you're more or less under physically enforced 'house arrest' then it's a pretty boring life to live without outside input.  Nothing much happens here that's interesting enough to even keep me awake, let alone alert.  Nitpicking politicians and TV shows is 'exercise'.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 11, 2013)

TG, we only watch a few, ok 8 or 10, jeez that's not much stretched out over 7 days for corn sakes, TV programs and I am not ashamed to admit it. We still have an active life. layful:


----------



## That Guy (Oct 12, 2013)

Heck, I'll watch ANYTHING.  It's a horrible drug.


----------

